# Halloween Sign Post



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

I am surprised no one commented on this so far. EXCELLENT job! I found this post because I was looking for some ideas as to how I could stand up my lamp post. I built an old style lamp post last year out of PVC, but didn't get to use it because Hurricane Sandy knocked the power out at my location for Halloween. So I want to use the post this year, but I really had no idea how I was going to prop it up. Your idea of using the 2x4's as a base is a great idea. However, I had built my post with a toilet bowl flange on the bottom as I initially wanted to screw it down to something. (Originally it was going to be a 2' x 2' x 3/4" piece of plywood...but I was a bit put off by the square base...it doesn't look right).

The lamp post also will hold up a couple of my signs, so it needs to remain standing in good wind gusts because of the signs.

Geo


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

jukingeo;bt2956 said:


> I am surprised no one commented on this so far. EXCELLENT job! I found this post because I was looking for some ideas as to how I could stand up my lamp post. I built an old style lamp post last year out of PVC, but didn't get to use it because Hurricane Sandy knocked the power out at my location for Halloween. So I want to use the post this year, but I really had no idea how I was going to prop it up. Your idea of using the 2x4's as a base is a great idea. However, I had built my post with a toilet bowl flange on the bottom as I initially wanted to screw it down to something. (Originally it was going to be a 2' x 2' x 3/4" piece of plywood...but I was a bit put off by the square base...it doesn't look right).
> 
> The lamp post also will hold up a couple of my signs, so it needs to remain standing in good wind gusts because of the signs.
> 
> Geo


 Thanks, Geo.  I hope all goes with your lamp post.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello Halloweeie1

I have to give props to you again for your base design. While I didn't use it on my old style post lamp, I decided to build a SECOND post lamp to illuminate my scare disclaimer sign. Since I had an extra hooded down light that mainly aims light downward, it should illuminate the post as well as anything (or sign) that is attached to it. This time around I decided to go the route you did on your post sign. However, being a lamp it is much taller than your sign, 7' actually. So I had to make my criss-cross base MUCH bigger. I used 20" 2x4's all around with exception of the back one that one I made 24" and I will put a concrete block on that one for back leverage. However, I found out that your base design works so well that with a mere 20" the 7' post is stable even without being bolted to the criss cross base.

One change I did was that I found a 4' 4x4 to be WAY too heavy so I wanted to cut down on the weight to improve stability. So I used a 2 by 4 instead. Since a 2 by 4 is 8' long. I cut off one foot to give me my 7' height and with the cut off I doubled up on the base.

At 20" the base is almost 3' wide, the base is a trip hazard. I am thinking about covering the cross-base with some jute material and put a small fence around it. The sign is 11 x 17 and should be well illuminated with a 60 watt clear bulb.

NOW I am adding another nice feature to the lamp...a flicker circuit. However, since I DO want people to read the sign, the lamp will stay mostly lit, but after a minute or so of on time, it will flicker and flash for about 5 to 7 seconds and then reset to normal. I need to use a special prop controller for this task. However, I think the light/sign pole will be a nice addition to my display. The light is still close to my main walkway to the Magic Mirror so it give much needed light in that area. So it really solves a few problems.

As for the other post lamp, that will be located further down the path and close to the main sidewalk in front of the property. Being that this lamp post is PVC, I have decided to support it from the INSIDE using a wooden post driven into the ground to support the lamp. Let me tell you, I just about spent ALL my energy today trying to ram that wooden post into the ground most of the way with a hatchet / hammer. THEN my father shows up with his sledge hammer when the job was nearly done. So that was another lesson learned. NEVER ram anything (substantial) into the ground unless you have a sledge hammer. 

BTW, the crow was a nice touch on your lamp, I am going to 'borrow' that idea as well for my main post lamp.

I will post pictures once both lamps are completed.

Have a Happy Halloween!

Geo


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

jukingeo;bt3025 said:


> Hello Halloweeie1
> 
> I have to give props to you again for your base design. While I didn't use it on my old style post lamp, I decided to build a SECOND post lamp to illuminate my scare disclaimer sign. Since I had an extra hooded down light that mainly aims light downward, it should illuminate the post as well as anything (or sign) that is attached to it. This time around I decided to go the route you did on your post sign. However, being a lamp it is much taller than your sign, 7' actually. So I had to make my criss-cross base MUCH bigger. I used 20" 2x4's all around with exception of the back one that one I made 24" and I will put a concrete block on that one for back leverage. However, I found out that your base design works so well that with a mere 20" the 7' post is stable even without being bolted to the criss cross base.
> 
> ...


Your sign so far sounds awesome...I like your flicker circuit idea. That's going to look neat. PVC pipe idea is a good one, but the labor part... it's just too hard on me.... watch your back doing that kind of stuff. Keep me posted...would love to see your results.
Take care & Happy Halloween 
H1


----------

